# Carillion 8 string Multiscale Enigma



## EarlWellington (May 11, 2015)

Saw these pics on facebook and then on the Carillion instagram... Unfortunately the website isn't up so don't know too many specs. The finish is nebula burst and the model is called Enigma 8FF.

I've never heard of this luthier before but he's apparently based in England. Looks amazing


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (May 11, 2015)

Now that's a cool looking guitar.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (May 11, 2015)

Wow! That's nothing short of amazing. 

If that thing plays and sounds even half as good as it looks, I can see this guy getting a lot of work.


----------



## skeels (May 11, 2015)

That top finish is pretty cool..

skeels likes this!


----------



## metallidude3 (May 11, 2015)

Damn that is a hell of a finish! I love it.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 11, 2015)

thats the most nebula nebula burst ive ever seen, i wonder how he menaged to get some of those graphics on a burl top? seems like it would be insanely difficult.


----------



## Masoo2 (May 11, 2015)

Love everything except the inlay, just seems odd to be placed with a nebula burst guitar


----------



## teamSKDM (May 11, 2015)

bridge pickup placement is a$$$$$$$ tho


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 12, 2015)

FVCK!! That's cool!

So where does one go about getting this incredible 'miniature universe' wood?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 12, 2015)

This guitar just blew my mind in terms of what you can do with a finish... Just... Good lord.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (May 12, 2015)

Oh man, that 'nebula burst' looks incredible! I really like the cog inlays too. 
That's a really great looking guitar all around.


----------



## ForThisGift (May 12, 2015)

Got DAMB!! I want a cosmic burst finish so bad now haha


----------



## asher (May 12, 2015)

I suspect the light blue is all airbrush.

Which is not to knock in. That top work is masterful.


----------



## narad (May 12, 2015)

asher said:


> I suspect the light blue is all airbrush.
> 
> Which is not to knock in. That top work is masterful.



Agreed - not sure if people are picking up on this. It's a cool idea and the effect here is quite dramatic, but it's not just a stain. The lens flarey spots kill it for me, but otherwise I think it's been pulled off really well. Would have looked great on that Daemoness that had a similar theme.


----------



## asher (May 12, 2015)

narad said:


> Agreed - not sure if people are picking up on this. It's a cool idea and the effect here is quite dramatic, but it's not just a stain. The lens flarey spots kill it for me, but otherwise I think it's been pulled off really well. Would have looked great on that Daemoness that had a similar theme.



I do think most of the deep blues into the purple are a proper stain, but the light blue and possibly the extra bright purple are definitely airbrush.

Agreed on the lens flare also.


----------



## Pooty Skills (May 15, 2015)

The shape looks almost identical to the Skervesen Swan. Only real difference is the scoop out the bottom


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 15, 2015)

that's a very cool top, but I wonder what's going on with the colors on the low E string on that last picture


----------



## SilentCartographer (May 15, 2015)

Masoo2 said:


> Love everything except the inlay, just seems odd to be placed with a nebula burst guitar



its supposed to be some ancient device found in the Mediterranean (I believe), which is what the guitar is named after. Aliens.


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 15, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> its supposed to be some ancient device found in the Mediterranean (I believe), which is what the guitar is named after. Aliens.



Antikythera Mechanism

edit: which is metal nerdy as fvck


----------



## JamesM (May 15, 2015)

Scale lengths?


----------



## Spacestationfive (May 16, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> its supposed to be some ancient device found in the Mediterranean (I believe), which is what the guitar is named after. Aliens.





InCasinoOut said:


> Antikythera Mechanism
> 
> edit: which is metal nerdy as fvck



I just assumed it was a "djent machine"


----------



## simonXsludge (May 16, 2015)

Pretty cool, except the lens flare/star graphics on the top. Those are cheesy as ffff...

Can't wait to hear the average Djent record with planetary artwork that's gonna be written with this.


----------



## narad (May 16, 2015)

InCasinoOut said:


> Antikythera Mechanism
> 
> edit: which is metal nerdy as fvck



Cliche as fvck.


----------



## SilentCartographer (May 18, 2015)

narad said:


> Cliche as fvck.



There ya go


----------



## asher (May 18, 2015)

It's kind of a shame, because the actual Antikythera mechanism is super cool, like a number of other things adopted as icons for mediocre djent


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 18, 2015)

asher said:


> It's kind of a shame, because the actual Antikythera mechanism is super cool, like a number of other things adopted as icons for mediocre djent



...yeah this is the case. lol. The actual Antikythera Mechanism is incredibly fascinating. Basically an ancient mechanical computer that was far, far, ahead of its time.


----------



## asher (May 18, 2015)

InCasinoOut said:


> ...yeah this is the case. lol. The actual Antikythera Mechanism is incredibly fascinating. Basically an ancient mechanical computer that was far, far, ahead of its time.



The first analog computer, built somewhere between 100 and 205 BCE.

Eat your heart out, Minecraft!


----------



## The Hiryuu (May 19, 2015)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually like the lens flares.


----------



## EchelonXIII (May 20, 2015)

Man that is just so sexy


----------

